# Update Scalehumans tonight



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Due to the lack of good filters on Shapeways I have created a more stream line way to order my figures using my old site scalehumans.com You can find my models and figures now easily by going to 
http://scalehumans.com/orderform?PRINTS
I have 2 pages so far of most scales from Z scale on up to 1:10ths scale. I will be updating this area with new scales and I will be updating each scale page with new filters so that it will be easier to shop for parts and accessories.
I have a good selection of 1:32 scale figures now and I am working on scaling some to 1:29 and 1:22
For those who like castings (as I do) keep an eye on my casting page. I will be offering castings about 1 to 2 times a year since I am fond of resin, but not fond of filling orders, these castings will be offered on a limited time basis.
If you have any questions don't hesitate to message me.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

http://scalehumans.com/orderform?1-29
The above link is to my 1:29ths scale 3D prints.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I have 3 sets of 1:29 scale figure packs now available at http://scalehumans.com/orderform?1-29
each set contains four low resolution figures starting at 32 USD for the pack printed in White Strong Flexible materials from Shapeways.








There is one combo pack of Cy and Sherman printed in Frosted Ultra Detail with much more detail for 44 USD.
All orders will be fullfilled by Shapeways site which takes credit cards and paypal.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm slowly starting to paint all my 3D figures to offer on shapeways as painted figures. This is one of 5 figures I have already painted.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a new full color figure at Shapeways in SE, 1:12 and 1:20.32 scales.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

He's available only in 1:12 scale and 7/8ths so far, but I'm working on a 1:20 full color version.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I revisited this subject a year or so ago and just released a 1/6 scale bust on my Shapeway's site. I haven't made it available on my site yet as I am waiting for the first print. If all goes well, I hope to have a 1:12, 1:13, 1:20 scale full color full body version of the President available soon. I'm still trying to decide on the pose.








I'm also testing a subject that is close to my heart, King David Kalakaua. The benefactor of the OR&L and the last King of Hawaii. I won't to offer him on the same scales in full color and additional scales unpainted at various price ranges and in packs of 2 or more figures.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

In addition to figures I have also been working on 3D printed parts for my project Kauila. 
I have 15 parts from that project available at http://scalehumans.com/info?NGF+part
These are 1:20.32 scale and are specifically for Baldwin Class 4 10 1/2 C Engines made in 1889.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Now available in 1:32 scale


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very Nice Rick


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Bob.








My first 1/32 scale Frosted Extreme print. I've given it a gray wash to help me identify areas that need to be cleaned of frost and smoothed out.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

My first print of Kalakaua in 1-20.32 scale. I had this printed in Frosted Extreme Detail material. It is much more expensive, but the detail is incredible. I have only soaked this in an alcohol bath and given it a single wash of gray paint. I will be offering this as a limited run casting Sometime around the end of August along with a 1:6ths scale bust of Kalakaua.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just in time for my xmas tree. I'm going to duel purpose this figure as an ornament and for my 'dream layout' if I ever get the time and room to make one


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Rick, your figures look great. Love the quality and the attention to details.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy cow, you've really gotten good at modeling these 3D printed figures!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. Santa's a little more freehand like I used to do with clay. I decided to do one with a bell. That is one thing about 3D, modifying and improving a model is relatively easy once you learn the tools and the hand eye coordination of mouse to screen.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Full color sand stone.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Holly Jolly Ray. Love it.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

your figures are Amazing
Dennis


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

How does a person get a figure printed. Can a photo of someone or figure be printed from it? I am looking for some Civil War era figures in 1/24 scale or close to this. Maybe you guys could explain how all of this works...
Thanks , Travis


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Travis. You need a 3D model first. Some of the models can be built from a series of photographs by some companies. I forget exactly who does them. Autodesk used to provide an app that allowed you to take your own series of photos and it would build a model using those images. The model wasn't much more than a blob, but the texture mapping was really good.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW, there are also more expensive applications for Kinects (if you have one) that allow you to build a model by moving your Kinects scanner around the object. I tried it, and the conditions you need are so hard to acheive in a regular house that it is worthless. I believe it was called David. If you have plenty of room though, I suppose it can produce a fairly good model, but you have to master the app.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks rkapuaala for the replies...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Recieved my first color print for Santa


----------

